# pcre issues with php5 and Apache



## sremick (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok beating my head against the wall on this one.

Updated php5 and Mediawiki is complaining with a lot of 
	
	



```
Compilation failed: this version of PCRE is not compiled with PCRE_UTF8 support at offset 0
```
 warnings. I saw the bit in /usr/ports/UPDATING about pcre now not being a separate module and being part of php5. I got that much, but how do I get Apache/php5 to _not_ use the bundled one (which is old and seems to be causing my problems) and instead use the one from ports?

I have the separate PCRE 8.12 installed. *pcretest -C* gives me:


```
PCRE version 8.12 2011-01-15
Compiled with
  UTF-8 support
  Unicode properties support
  Newline sequence is LF
  \R matches all Unicode newlines
  Internal link size = 2
  POSIX malloc threshold = 10
  Default match limit = 10000000
  Default recursion depth limit = 10000000
  Match recursion uses stack
```

Yet phpinfo.php says:


```
PCRE (Perl Compatible Regular Expressions) Support 	enabled
PCRE Library Version 	5.0 13-Sep-2004
```

Which doesn't make any sense to begin with, since according to this page:

http://php.net/manual/en/pcre.installation.php

php 5.3.6 should come bundled with pcre 8.11 at least. So I don't get where 5.0 is coming from. 

Thoughts?


----------

